# A little help with routine ladies :-)



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

View attachment 4110


Hi Ladies I have posted this in another section but was advised you might be better to help 

Ive had a lot of advice/help regarding diet. I thought I would upload a piture of roughly what im aiming for. Id say im not far of the slimness of this model but i definetely dont have the tone. I would love to get to something like this, maybe even a little bit more muscle definition if possible.

As of the end of July I will be going to the gym 5 days a week hopefully, was thinking for an hour and a half each day.

when I went to the gym regularly before I usually done about 20 minutes of cardio each day, then all of my weights which were:

Arms using dumbbells bicep curl and tricep kickbacks plus tricep dips

Legs using machines, inner, outer thighs and leg press

Lunges 20 per leg

Pectorial Machine

When using the machines I done 12 reps at my highest weight then took it a weigh down done 15 another weight down done 20

normal crunches 30, leg raised crunches 30 bicyle crunch thing 30

plank for as long as I could hold

I done this usually 4 or 5 times a week everyday I wen to the gym

This is the programe I was given at the gym but after reading a few posts its seems to me as if its all wrong lol

Sooo to try to get a figure like the picture maybe little bit more muscle what kind of thing should I be doin?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Firstly it's not completely useless but there are some things you need to know. One of those is that you generally shouldn't train the same muscles with weights 2 days in a row. Also you'll see better progress doing cardio seperately from weights, or at least after you've lifted. A back movement such as some form or rowing, or a lat pull down will help work & balance your entire upper body.

So you could choose a full body work out 2-3 days a week, with 30 mins cardio on the others. Some like a push, pull, legs workout spread across the week too.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> Hi and welcome. Firstly it's not completely useless but there are some things you need to know. One of those is that you generally shouldn't train the same muscles with weights 2 days in a row. Also you'll see better progress doing cardio seperately from weights, or at least after you've lifted. A back movement such as some form or rowing, or a lat pull down will help work & balance your entire upper body.
> 
> So you could choose a full body work out 2-3 days a week, with 30 mins cardio on the others. Some like a push, pull, legs workout spread across the week too.
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


Thanks so much for the advice  for some reason I thought u had to do weights everyday to see a difference but this is completely wrong lol

Do you think I should try to lift heavier weights then if im only going to be doing it 2-3 times a week?

Also i realy enjoy cardio as i like the feeling of keeping fit so do u think even if i was just to do a little 10 minutes cardio on my weight days after my weights it wouldnt be to bad? I was thinking of something along the lines of the wave machine (kind of side way stepper thing) This doesnt seem to be as hardcore cardio as the treadmill and really toning aswell?

I did use the lat pull down for a while until a silly boy told me there was no point in me using it, his words were along the lines of "why are u using that machine? Girls dont use that! do u see any other girls using it?" so i scurried away to do some crunches n never used it again :-(


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sagemacd said:


> Thanks so much for the advice  for some reason I thought u had to do weights everyday to see a difference but this is completely wrong lol
> 
> Do you think I should try to lift heavier weights then if im only going to be doing it 2-3 times a week?
> 
> ...


No, your muscles grow when you rest. Good job he's not at my gym he'd have a fit watching me to heavy pull-downs. Ignore what blokes like him say, often they haven't a clue - we can train like men, our muscles are no different, we just don't have the same level of testosterone so won't ever get as big as they can. Another tip, just because you don't see other girls using machines doesn't mean you shouldn't, in fact it usually means you should. Quite often if you look around most gyms you'll see women on the cardio machines, inner and outer thigh machines, performing typical 'female' exercises day in, day out with wobbly figures, overweight, who never seem to make changes. There's a bit of a clue in there.

Cardio doesn't really spot reduce or 'tone', best and most efficient way to 'tone' (which by the way means growing muscle and making your body look firmer) is to train with weights. Cardio is mostly about expending the kcals, although certain types are favoured for problem areas sometimes.

Ten minutes after weights is fine, then you could do 30 minutes on it's own the next day. Weights + 10 mins side stepper (I've seen one but never tried it!).

Try lifting in the 12-15 rep range with a weight heavy enough so the last 2-3 reps are difficult, rest 60-90 seconds and repeat again, three times. You might swap inner and outer thigh machines for leg extension & leg curl or DB dead lifts. They'll do more for your things and butt!


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

lancashirerose said:


> No, your muscles grow when you rest. Good job he's not at my gym he'd have a fit watching me to heavy pull-downs. Ignore what blokes like him say, often they haven't a clue - we can train like men, our muscles are no different, we just don't have the same level of testosterone so won't ever get as big as they can. Another tip, just because you don't see other girls using machines doesn't mean you shouldn't, in fact it usually means you should. Quite often if you look around most gyms you'll see women on the cardio machines, inner and outer thigh machines, performing typical 'female' exercises day in, day out with wobbly figures, overweight, who never seem to make changes. There's a bit of a clue in there.
> 
> Cardio doesn't really spot reduce or 'tone', best and most efficient way to 'tone' (which by the way means growing muscle and making your body look firmer) is to train with weights. Cardio is mostly about expending the kcals, although certain types are favoured for problem areas sometimes.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Lacashirerose  some great advice!!

So would you suggest just using the heaviest weight and repeat three times with the same amout of reps, instead of reducing weight and upping reps each time?

I also did used to to the leg extension and curl but swapped them to inner outer thighs, I will swap them back 

Do you have any advice on working the abs?

Do you think this is enough:

normal crunches 30, leg raised crunches 30 bicyle crunch thing 30

plank for as long as I could hold

Thanks again, very much appreciated


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you have a rest between when you drop the weight?if not sounds as if you've been doing supersets, for now have a go at straight sets. Some people (me included) find you can sometimes actually increase the weight as you do sets 1,2 & 3 although I also think it's because I'm not warmed up enough!


----------



## Sagemacd (Jul 4, 2012)

After all the great advice especially from Lancashirerose I have taken on advice and now what I hope anyway is a super gym programme:

Monday upper body weights:

Lat pull down

Shoulder press

Pulley

Chest press

Pectorial

^^^ all of these are done on the machines with sets of 6 then 10 then 2x 15 starting with really heavy weight then going lighter

Tricep dips

Kickbacks

Bicep curls

21s

Side lateral raises

^^^ try to do bout 2 sets of 15 with these(apart from 21s where that's just one rep of 21)

Plank

Crunches

Leg raised crunches

Tuesday cardio:

45 min body attack class, described as high-intensity group fitness, burn up to 700 calories experiencing high-energy sports training moves that improve cardiovascular fitness and adding body conditioning.

Wednesday lower body weights:

Leg press

Leg extension

Leg curl

Inner and outer thigh machines

^^^ these are all done on machines, sets of 8,8,15,15 heavier weight on first ones then drop it down for the 15s

Weighted lunges

Reverse lunges

^^^ 2sets of 20 per leg

Reverse crunch

Jackknife

Twist crunch, bicycle thing

1 hour body balance class, yoga, tai chi and Pilates work out.

^^^ 30 of each

Thursday:

Body Pump class, 60 mins, described as tone and condition the whole body. Fasted way to tone up and lose body fat. This is pretty hardcore, lots of weighted lunges, squats, deadlifts, bicep and Tricep work. Chest press and soo much more.

Friday Cardio

Half hour on Treadmill then 1 hour of Zumba lol I know this isn't very hard going but I like it.

Sat and Sunday:

No gym

Sorry for all the information but id like to get some of you guys expert opinions. Feel free to rip apart lol

Thanks Sage


----------

